# Easy Acoustic Neo-Soul - Lesson



## Feodor (Feb 22, 2021)

Hello guys, long time no see!

In this beginner lesson I’ll teach you a very easy and beautiful neo soul chord progression that will work for both acoustic and electric guitars. Only 4 chords needed!

This lesson will be perfect for players who already have some experience in playing guitar, but are willing to start their journey in r’n’b and neo soul type of playing. So this tutorial is for beginners in neo soul guitar. You will learn four basic 7th chords and a fingerpicking pattern that will allow you to start playing neo-soul riffs.






Let me know what you think about this tutorial 

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## jaydubz (Jan 17, 2021)

In some angles you look like Jon Snow, while others Antonio Banderas. Awesome channel by the way. I feel like most channels focus too much on songs whereas your lessons seem to focus on helping others make their own music.


----------



## Feodor (Feb 22, 2021)

jaydubz said:


> In some angles you look like Jon Snow, while others Antonio Banderas. Awesome channel by the way. I feel like most channels focus too much on songs whereas your lessons seem to focus on helping others make their own music.


Hahah 

Thank you man! It's really nice for me to know you found my channel helpful! Cheers


----------

